# New Server set up.. Fatal error: Interface 'JsonSerializable' not found php56



## Ian Percival (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey all,

I have been battling this one for a while and after a lot of searching online I am at a loss, I am not even really seeing anyone with the same issue and I am hoping someone might have a clue as to what I might need to do.

FreeBSD10
PHP56
Apache24

When I load my laravel app up I get:

```
Fatal error: Interface 'JsonSerializable' not found in ....
```

I have installed php56, mod_php56, php56-extensions. I have deinstalled, reinstalled, clean, not clean. No love at all.

I went in and did `make config` for php56-extensions and JSON is set to on.

I am not sure how I managed to mess this up. Any insight would be so welcomed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ian Percival (Dec 19, 2014)

If it helps... Everything was installed through ports

lang/php56
lang/php56-extensions
www/apache24
devel/php56-json

...basically the usual fare for a webserver set up.


----------



## J65nko (Dec 19, 2014)

Not sure if it is helpful but at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19638719/fatal-error-about-jsonserializable somebody is having a similar issue.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 20, 2014)

Dear Ian Percival,
even if the installation is quite new it might make sense to have a look at /usr/ports/UPDATING, Not doing so has caused some head scratching for myself at least once. The relevant part might be as below:

```
20140327:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/php5 and lang/php55 with Apache module
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

  The Apache PHP module has been separated from the main PHP port.
  If you had the APACHE OPTION selected, you have to perform the
  following steps:

  1) update your lang/php* options (i.e. 'make config')
  2) rebuild lang/php* port
  3) install www/mod_php* port

  It is *mandatory* to build both ports with the same DEBUG and ZTS
  options, so if you have a threaded Apache (i.e. worker or event MPM)
  you have to select the ZTS option in lang/php* port.
```
This is just a newcomers idea. I am not sure about the relations of php5, php55 and php56.


----------

